# Contest: Who has the Best Avatar?



## Bob Hubbard

*Contest*: *Who has the Best Avatar?*
*Prize*: *1 Year Supporting Membership* 
*Sponsor*: *Flatlander*

*Terms: *
From October 28th-November 4th, you can PM Flatlander with your nominations for Best Avatar.

From November 5th-November 19th You'll be able to vote for your favorite.

Winner will receive a *1 Year Supporting Membership
*


----------



## 7starmantis

Staff excluded?


----------



## Makalakumu

Ah crap, I have the perfect animated MA avatar, but its just a tad to big.  Perhaps Bob would consent to give me an over-ride on my size limit???


----------



## Bob Hubbard

PM me the specs.


----------



## Navarre

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Staff excluded?



Yeah, Bob..What if everybody votes for you? What good would that do us? lol

It's rigged, I tell you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Staff excluded?


I dunno.  

Yo!  Flatlander?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bob..What if everybody votes for you? What good would that do us? lol
> 
> It's rigged, I tell you!


I'm not eligible.


----------



## Navarre

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'm not eligible.



Too bad. That's a cool avatar.

I'm sure a couple of our female members would have no trouble getting votes if the contest was on profile pics.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If anyone wants to nominate me, thats fine, but in the event I were to win, the award would pass to the next in line.


----------



## arnisador

Maybe I'll port over my Corwin avatar from NC...over course, I just stole that from somewhere else on the Net. The prize would have to go the original artist!


----------



## MA-Caver

Umm, not to sound conceited or anything like that but since we all *know* that I got _*the best*_ Avatar ya'll are wasting your time with the contest so just gimme my year's membership and have done with it... okay... :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress

C'mon. How cool is _this_?  *points to own avatar*


----------



## Lisa

Bob, by far, has the coolest one but I think our members could probably get pretty imaginative with them.  Me.. I will just keep my peas


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Mine is cool AND serene.


----------



## 7starmantis

Haha, so I guess this rasies the question of if a member can nominate themselves? 

7sm


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I was only pointing out a simple, yet eternal, truth, not nominating myself

:asian:


----------



## swiftpete

Hey mine's pretty fantastic..! This is me by the way, emerging from the sea in thailand. I should win!


----------



## arnisador

This contest is biased against those with no artistic skills!

Well, since I have no avatar at all, I can nominate at will.


----------



## Tgace

Id change mine but I wouldnt want to try taking that bone away from him....


----------



## Flatlander

Yes, staff is eligible to nominate, vote, and win.

You must, however, nominate someone else.  No self nominations.


----------



## Flatlander

So far, Don Roley, 7starmantis, and Grenadier have been nominated.


----------



## Lisa

Can we nominate more then one person?


----------



## Flatlander

Lisa said:
			
		

> Can we nominate more then one person?


Yes, within reason.  I might have difficulty believing that someone thinks 47 different people have the best avatar.  Particularly since mine's the best anyway. :ultracool


----------



## Brother John

What???
No one likes my Penguin Samouri with a bent sword???



fine.....




Your Brother 
John


----------



## MA-Caver

Flatlander said:
			
		

> So far, Don Roley, 7starmantis, and Grenadier have been nominated.


Presumably the poll fucntion still works and thus can be added on to as more nominees are chosen/given and thus votes can be added? 
Sooo do it that way (seperate thread or something...) .... 


jes an idear.

:asian:


----------



## Satt

What!!!??? Noone likes my toilet paper ninja!!!??? :flushed:
:bs:


----------



## Flatlander

The newest nominations are: Sil Lum TigerLady, mj-hi-yah, upnorthkyosa, Sarah, and OnlyAnEgg.

MJ, I just saw your new one.  LOL!!


----------



## Flatlander

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Presumably the poll fucntion still works and thus can be added on to as more nominees are chosen/given and thus votes can be added?
> Sooo do it that way (seperate thread or something...) ....
> 
> 
> jes an idear.
> 
> :asian:


I don't know if I understand what you mean... So, what do you mean?


----------



## shesulsa

I was going to nominate SLTL too, and would also like to nominate hardheadjarhead - same avatar he's always had and it still rocks (same for SLTL)


----------



## Flatlander

Another nomination: hardheadjarhead.


----------



## MA-Caver

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't know if I understand what you mean... So, what do you mean?


ok in simple terms... 
get a list of nominees and create a poll for voting...


----------



## Flatlander

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> *Contest*: *Who has the Best Avatar?*
> *Prize*: *1 Year Supporting Membership*
> *Sponsor*: *Flatlander*
> 
> *Terms: *
> From October 28th-November 4th, you can PM Flatlander with your nominations for Best Avatar.
> 
> From November 5th-November 19th You'll be able to vote for your favorite.
> 
> Winner will receive a *1 Year Supporting Membership
> *


Yep, that's what I'm doing!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I nominate all with a child eating a spider, ie Grenadier.


----------



## Flatlander

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I nominate all with a child eating a spider, ie Grenadier.


Already done!

OUMoose has just been nominated!


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations to Satt on his nomination!  Someone likes the toilet paper ninja. :ultracool


----------



## Satt

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Satt on his nomination! Someone likes the toilet paper ninja. :ultracool


 
 LOL.:waah: Well, I just wanna thank Martial Talk, Oh, and my mom, and Kaith for this contest....Oh wait, I didn't win. Well, thanks for the nomination!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## 7starmantis

hmmm...something is a little fishy here! I think Satt nominated himself!!!


----------



## Sam

I didnt know we could nominate here. Did I already nominate 7starmantis and Don Roley or did I just think about doing it? If they havent already been, I nominate them.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Give Peas A Chance!

On edit: I like Samantha's "Harry Potter", Tom Riddle one. And of course Upnorthkyosa has already been nominated for his sucker punching penguin.


----------



## bignick

I nominate Shirt Ripper...not MA related, but still a sweet avatar...mad I didn't think of it...


----------



## Flatlander

Congratulations to Lisa, Samantha, and Shirt Ripper, all of whom have just received nominations!

Please remember to PM me with your nominations.  In thread nominations will not be accepted.  I need to be able to track them all.

Thanks everyone for your participation so far!

:wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Whats the current list of nominees?


----------



## Flatlander

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Yes, staff is eligible to nominate, vote, and win.
> 
> You must, however, nominate someone else. No self nominations.


Just to clarify here, I am not eligible to win.  I will not remove myself from the contest, but I will not accept the prize - I would pass it down to whoever was next in the votes.  So there's not much point in nominating me.  Even though my avatar is the best. :ultracool


----------



## Sam

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Whats the current list of nominees?



Don Roley 
7starmantis 
Grenadier
Sil Lum TigerLady
mj-hi-yah 
upnorthkyosa
Sarah 
OnlyAnEgg
hardheadjarhead
OUMoose
Satt 
Lisa 
Samantha 
Shirt Ripper


----------

